# the best eye cream recommendation



## helen86 (Mar 23, 2012)

what eye cream can instantly removed fine lines under the eyes? and because I have puffiness and dark circles, i was wondering how to get rid of them all, if someone can reply, can also tell me your daily skin care routine? 

Will hit 30 soon, just want to learn more skin care tips.


----------



## helen86 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is too commercial...

 what eye cream you are using now? Truface or VII CODE or Estee Lauder? or anything else?


----------



## berrytracy (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you commercial a little more?....





rich people use luxury brand you even never heard of like VII CODE, Imperial Majesty, Arabian women, and normally you can choose Garnier, Vieva, L'Oreal....

all of these can be used by sensitive skin


----------



## GinandMilk (May 15, 2012)

If you would prefer to use something overnight, then I swear by castor oil.  I only use a tiny bit at night underneath my eyes, it's a thick heavy oil, which is why you wouldn't be able to wear it during the day.  There's nothing in it to aggrevate your skin, no fancy chemicals, perfumes, preservatives - NOTHING!  A bottle will last you absolutely ages.


----------



## Ziesha001 (May 16, 2012)

I guess Garnier Eye Roll on or Retin A


----------



## LuvMeSumBeauty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Deravera. I started using it back when I was still working in the graveyard shift as a sup, and got this ridiculous dark circles under my eyes. It cost me around $65, which was a great investment since it helped lighten the complexion around my eyes. I don't use it as much anymore since, thank God, I got a regular day job. You can get it for much cheaper since I believe they still have that promo. http://www.deravera.com/ Check it out!


----------



## tanderson (Jun 21, 2012)

Use the boscia enlivening amino ag eye treatment cream. Its most effective for removing the fine lines. It is a high rated cream.


----------



## Spadeqt (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, what's your favorite?

I use Artistry Replenishing Eye Creme. But that's neither here nor there.

Most eye cremes contain retinol. Actually, all of them should. Retinol is a form of vitamin A that repairs your skin cells. The problem most people have with eye creme's 'not working' is usually because they aren't using it right. Eye creme's should be used at night, right before bed. Night time, when you're sleeping, is when your body repairs itself from the hardships of the day. You do all this breathing at night, and all that oxygen you're getting isn't being used for anything other than repairing the body. Retinol is propelled by oxygen, and (remember this, it's important!) destroyed by UV rays! So putting eye creme on in the morning, then going outside for any length of time... you probably won't see any results! 

Try it. A week should tell you if you are using the right product for your skin. Though, if it's going to be worth it, you'll probably see results in 3 days or less.


----------



## rubyJacksonn (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice to be here with you guys Thanks for the helpful post. I am twenty years old, and I already have wrinkles. Not deep ones, but there are defiant lines forming under my eyes and around my mouth. When I first noticed them, I hate this and think what is up with my face. please give me any suggestion? can HTY Gold help me in this condition ?


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jul 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## suenotto (Jul 7, 2012)

If you have a TJMaxx or Marshalls near you, they have a big selection of skin care products right now, all sorts of brands, some I've heard of (nature's gate, DDF, kiels, elizabeth arden) and some I haven't heard of , but the stores I looked in had tons of eye creams and  most are priced between $5-$15, that's for stuff that's normally $20-$100+

make sure you check the exp date if there is one on there.


----------



## suenotto (Jul 7, 2012)

Recently I picked up DDF eye cream with some SPF in it for $15 at Marshalls, I like it. I also have Origins Ginzing refreshing eye cream ($32 at sephora) and some kind of day/night kit from Ole Hennrisen ultimate life eye gels ($35 for both the day and night formulas). Both of these products seem good enough for me to keep and continue using them (as opposed to returning)

I'm also trying to find something I like, that works.


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 8, 2012)

I have found that a product containing retinol works best for lines and wrinkles, but they can be a little harsh at first, so use every other night and use a good cream in the mornings and the nights you dont use the retinol product.  ROC is a good one, but there are a lot of others.

The Retin-A someone mentioned here is considered the "gold standard" by most dermatologists, but you need a prescripton from your doctor, and it is expensive.  I think it runs about 120.00 for a 30 gram tube in the US.  Health insurance wont cover it unless your doc fills out a form for prior approval and says its for acne.  No insurance will cover it for lines and wrinkles. 

Retin A is a lot cheaper in Canada, and I buy mine at canadadrug.com.  I pay about 65.00 for a 30 gram tube.  You will need to fax them a prescription from your doctor and it takes about 10 days to come in the mail.

There are a lot of really good products that contain retinol, such as ROC, that you can buy at places like CVS, Target and Walmart.


----------



## Kasia Sca Ish (Jul 8, 2012)

I found out a lot of good things here! I have dark circles under my eyes almost all the time, whether I get good night of sleep or not. And I have some wrinkles, since I am 32 I really need to address that. I tried cucumber oils, compress from different kinds teas and some other home recipes. 

I used to buy eye creams from Marshal's or TJ Max (dont remember the brands) but once i think i got an allergy from one of them. Another thing is I couldn't find the same product twice. I also have been using  L'Oreal or Olay eye creams but I was not as pleased with them. Recently I tried something different and through my friend ordered eye cream from yourcollagen.com with lot's of collagen, aloe and vitamins. I just used it few times and so far it works great. I hope it will work better and better the more I am using it, I need something good. 

Seems like that Retin A is really the hit but to bad we would need prescription? That sucks. I will let you all know how the new cream works.


----------



## Powillon8 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm addicted to Clinique's All About Eyes (not All About Eyes RICH though). It's definitely a little pricer - $29 bucks for the small jar and almost $50 bucks for the big one - but worth it, in my opinion. I always buy it online from Clinique.com whenever they offer free shipping (almost every weekend or any order over $40, I believe) and I always click on the Offers tab as well for free samples. I really think Clinique is the reason I still look 18 even though I'm 26.



It's annoying now to be mistaken for my kid's nanny, but I'm sure I'll be more grateful in a few years.


----------



## mjbono (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea Retin A was good to use as an under eye cream. I used to use it for my acne years ago. Luckily my mom works for a dermatologist so she gets free samples. I'll have to ask her if she can get some for me today.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jul 10, 2012)

I tried Salma Hayek's Nuance line and I love it. it's reasonably priced too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katkuta (Jul 11, 2012)

I've using different stuff recently, and nothing worked. However, I just got Sofina eye cream ( Japanese brand) and It's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!..I got it from Bella Taro ( online Japanese store). check it out and let me know if you like it..

www.bellataro.com


----------



## suenotto (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katkuta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've using different stuff recently, and nothing worked. However, I just got Sofina eye cream ( Japanese brand) and It's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!..I got it from Bella Taro ( online Japanese store). check it out and let me know if you like it..
> 
> www.bellataro.com


3 posts and all just happen to mention bellataro.com? I'm sure it is just a coincidence..


----------



## RubyFoster (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smashinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Body Shop Vitamin E. With constant use this has reduced my fine lines, dark circles and puffiness. ( i use it 2 -3 times a day to keep my eye area well hydrated)
> 
> ...


There are a few eye creams that I have tried the intensive eye repair amongst them but I have recently tried the age reversal eye complex. It has lots of Retinol in it and you can only use it in the evening but it seems to work wonders on the little crinkles beneath my eye. Always worth trying a sample though first if you can. Some people can react to it. There are quiet a few websites out there now where you can buy your products from and they let you order samples too.


----------



## aschatha89 (Jul 13, 2012)

coQ10 eye cream from DHC...HANDS DOWN.. blows all designer expensive creams out of the water! This is a japanese skin care company I discovered accidently. They have really changed my life...gave me beautiful skin and hair that I thought i'd never have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You have to order online but if you dont like the product you can still send it back after using it a week or two..

you can put in my customer number at the end and say I referred you. They'll give you 10% off and triple points towards free products. You can read all the reviews too . they have LOTS of reviews on all their products. 

(deleted customer number per Terms of Service)


----------



## eyechic (Jul 19, 2012)

a lot of helpful infos here, and I'm learning from everyone. At my early 20's I had the same problem. Puffy eyes and dark circles are my dilemma. I tried to use natural remedies to relieve my skin problems because I'm afraid that my skin gets irritated with cosmetic products. But it still needs a lasting effect. I can't recommend which is the best product the works. But I found this website that has a products review of eye cream for dark circles available online. http://www.topbeautysecrets.org/eye-cream-reviews/. You may check it for your self and see what's best for you.   I understand that stress is the main reason of those annoying under eye bags. So, I give myself enough time to sleep, proper food and water therapy. It helps to flush out all the toxins in the body. And surprised to see the result that i'm loving my youthful eyes again. Now im 27, and still practicing the same routines. Luckily I found the best treatment for my eyes.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm 27 and my main eye concerns are dark circles, occasional puffiness and fine lines caused by dryness.

I found that the best eye cream for me is skyn ICELAND Icelandic Relief Eye Pen - http://www.skyniceland.com/product-39-icelandic-relief-eye-pen

It really feels nice and cool when you apply it, and I love the fact that it looks like a pen so I can carry it around in my purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amstern (Jul 23, 2012)

Clinique All About Eyes is really light and moisturizing. Some eye creams are so intense that I feel like I'm crying or having an allergy attack but this one is just the right consistency. Also, a little goes a long way.


----------



## Cherielyn (Apr 25, 2013)

I use R+F on my self &amp; clients, it works! I'm a consultant for R+F, if you want samples let me know.


----------



## tonni (Apr 29, 2013)

best ever is the Einhornaugenfluid by Schutzengelein

translation: Einhorn = unicorn

                 Augenfluid = eyefluid

                 Schutzengelein = guardian angel

It s made in germany. Schutzengelein is international delivery takes 3 - 5 days

biocosmetic non parabene, non animal ingredients - awsome


----------



## sarahraegraham (May 4, 2013)

I don't know if anything can help lines that quickly, but I've been using Bobbi Brown's regular eye cream for over a year and have been really happy with it. I'll also be 30 soon. Yikes! lol


----------



## tf792012 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

I've been searching for a post on Artistry Eye Replenishing Creme. I purchased it recently for my dark circles. The person I bought it from told me to take a little on my ring finger and apply it 5 times anti-clockwise, then 5 times clockwise, and then 5 times in circles.I use twice daily - in the morning and right before going to sleep. Please tell me how to apply it for better results, and how long should I wait to see results?

Awaiting your reply.


----------



## julka (Jun 14, 2013)

Try to use this Moisturizing Eye Cream by Elizabeth Arden. http://beautybyj.net/skincare/eye-care/Elizabeth-Arden-visible-Difference-Moisturizing-Eye-Cream


----------



## medspa (Jun 16, 2013)

what is R+F? could you please elaborate for me?


----------

